
The Return of Functional Programming - chsreekar
https://sreekar.ch/2019/05/28/return-of-functional-programming.html
======
ncmncm
Again?

Call me when it works without GC.

~~~
rurban
No, we won't go back to the dark ages of memory errors. Memory management is
too important to be left to the user.

~~~
ncmncm
Didn't say anything about "leaving it to the user". Nobody does that,
nowadays.

But that doesn't imply GC.

